#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  Тибетцы и вегетарианство

## Цхултрим Тращи

Моя новая знакомая Декьи Палмо, как оказалось, _веганка_. С её слов, в Тибете _много_ вегетарианцев.

Всё больше и больше подозреваю, что укоренившийся стереотип о том, что _почти все_ тибетцы едят мясо —это чёрный пиар со стороны монголов  :Big Grin:

----------

Pedma Kalzang (13.09.2013), Ануруддха (13.09.2013), Ашвария (13.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (13.09.2013), Дхармананда (13.09.2013)

----------

